# Epic Legacy for 5th edition



## jerryrice4949 (Feb 21, 2016)

Check out this awesome looking Kickstarter for 5th Edition Epic character options, monsters and spells.  

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...th-edition-game-beyond-20th-level/description


----------



## Storyteller Hero (Feb 21, 2016)

It looks interesting. There might be competition from the glut of pdfs on DMG but good luck though.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes, good luck to them. For me, $35,000 goal seems very, very high.


----------



## jerryrice4949 (Feb 21, 2016)

Matrix Sorcica said:


> Yes, good luck to them. For me, $35,000 goal seems very, very high.




Agreed 35000 seems high.  They will need great marketing yo have a chance.


----------



## Faenor (Feb 21, 2016)

It's a shame, as I like a printed book with a real binding. It looks like the risks that Necromancer Games and Kobold Press took by rushing to market before the WOTC put out their OGL has paid off for them.


----------

